# Normal range?



## mamatomykam (Feb 14, 2015)

Are these normal? My doc said that my labs are normal but I have every symptom.

TSH 2.17 (0.4-4.50)
T4, free 1.0 (0.8-1.8)
T3, free 2-7 (2.3-4.2)

I had an ultrasound and they found a nodule measuring 2.5x1-2x1.5cm with strong internal vascularity. I have a biopsy on Monday.

My doctor told me it's 50/50 either cancer or Hashimoto's disease. He also said it's probable that I have cancer.

I'm scared. Does this sound like cancer?


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Welcome to the board.

I'm sorry you're going through this - I know just how worrying the whole thing is.

Your FT3 and FT4 results are right at the bottom of the ranges, which may well be the cause of your symptoms. However, that nodule isn't going to be helping either.

I'm amazed that your doctor is willing to guess the results of the biopsy in advance! Yes, a single nodule with vascularity does warrant a biopsy to rule out cancer, but that doesn't mean that it definitely IS cancer. I don't know much about hashimoto's, so hopefully someone else will come along in a bit to comment on that.

You are being put through unnecessary stress here - thank heavens the biopsy is Monday.

Try to stay calm (and yes, I do know exactly how difficult that it to do! I've been in exactly your position - except for I had the opposite problem, where the doctors were telling me that there was no chance at all it could be cancer and I was worrying unnecessarily). If it did turn out to be cancer, we will be here to support you. I'm living proof, 2 and a half years down the line, that you can get through this and get on with your life.

Let us know what happens next. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your labs are on the low side and your doctor discounting how you feel because they are in range is wrong.

Let us know how the biopsy turns out - be prepared for "inconclusive" as that happens frequently.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Welcome to the board!

You are very hypo. And I am glad you are having a biopsy. Vascular strongly suggests that you do that.

Read the above as that is what is really waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too low.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hang in there. Lots of support here.


----------



## mamatomykam (Feb 14, 2015)

Thank you for the support! I'm glad that I came across this board.

So, what happens if my biopsy is "inconclusive"?

Also, my doctor didn't want to wait on referring me to an endo. He wanted me to get the biopsy ASAP and actually tried to get me in on Friday-the next day. I just found all of this out Thursday afternoon. So, the doc that is doing the biopsy is an ENT doctor/surgeon. Is this okay?


----------



## mamatomykam (Feb 14, 2015)

I should also add that I have a partial hypoechoic halo on the nodule.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

If it's inconclusive (I had two of those!) then there are a few options - try again, wait and try in 6 months time or give up and take the lobe out to find out what it is. I tried the "try again" option but after the third biopsy resorted to "take half out and look at it properly". Wish I'd gone straight for that option, now. There might be other options in the US - here in the UK we're some way behind on some of the US tests and techniques.

I wasn't prepared for inconclusive results and it was all a bit of a trauma for me, so best be prepared. Just when you think everything is going to be clear...

Chin up - you'll get there!


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh, and PS

An ENT doctor/surgeon sounds like the perfect person to do the FNA biopsy. Are they using ultrasound guidance?


----------



## mamatomykam (Feb 14, 2015)

Thank you....I am not sure how they are doing it, I have no info really.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Let us know how it turned out.


----------



## mamatomykam (Feb 14, 2015)

Well I went to my appt today. The ENT actually recommended that I go to the James (it's a cancer hospital in Ohio). He said he could do a needle aspiration biopsy but he said it was only an 80% chance of getting the cells. He felt that an ultrasound guided biopsy would be better. He said his specialty was rhino and if I did need surgery, he wouldn't even be the one who would do it. My doc set the appt up with this doctor. He meant well, but definitely didn't send me to the correct person.

So now, it's a waiting game. My thyroid antibodies came back in the normal range also. So no hashimoto's. I feel so tired. But my thyroid levels are "normal". I am trying to find a good endo doctor. Should I see an endo too, even if I do have cancer?


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, to put a positive spin on it, at least he was honest and didn't waste any more of your time. I think it is generally accepted that ultrasound guidance does improve the accuracy of the biopsy, though I was surprised if he thought he had an 80% chance of getting the cells... My experience suggests that isn't achieved here in the NHS!

How quickly can you get an appointment with the experts at the James?

I've never seen an endo - the oncologist manages my thyroid levels post TT. That may well be different in the US - can you get to see an endo quickly or will the James come through first?

Sorry you've been messed around. This isn't at all unusual (which doesn't make you feel any better, I know) but you will get there in the end. If it's any help, it took 7 months to diagnose my thyca, but in all that time it hadn't even got round to invading the capsule it was in, so a little while longer is unlikely to affect the outcome, even in a "worst case" scenario. But it is very wearing...


----------



## mamatomykam (Feb 14, 2015)

I guess I will be going to the James first but I have not heard from them yet. This waiting is killing me.


----------



## mamatomykam (Feb 14, 2015)

My biopsy is set for this Friday the 27th at the James. I'm really nervous


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Well at least you've not got much longer to wait.

The actual biopsy process itself isn't half as bad as you might be imagining. I've been to far worse dentist appointments - and you have to remember that I've had 3 lots of fine needle biopsies, so I'm a bit of an expert. I'm also a total wimp as far as pain is concerned, and I'd rate it as "unpleasant" at the very worse. The word to focus on is fine needle.

Fingers, toes, everything crossed!


----------

